# Old men can still think fast ....



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*An elderly man in the Atherton Tablelands( Northern Queensland ) had owned a large farm for several years.

He had a large pond in the back. It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, and some mango and lychee trees.

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over.

He grabbed a twenty litre bucket to bring back some fruit.

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee.

As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond.

He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end.

One of the women shouted to him, 'we're not coming out until you leave!'

The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.'

Holding the bucket up he said,
'I'm here to feed the crocodile...'

Some old men can still think fast.*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

